# 318I Manual Transmission problem



## billerica50 (Jun 22, 2003)

I have a 92 318i with a manual transmission. Recently it started jumping out of 4th gear. A few months ago, I had tthe through out bearing and clutch replaced. i was wondering if a linkage adjustment could cause this? Is this more likely a worn synco or bent fork internal to the transmission. car has about 100k miles so i am surprised to be be having tthes problems. my last BMW wentt to 170K mile on original clutch and no transmission problems. Is the anything the dealer did that could contribute to this/


----------



## westcp (Mar 24, 2004)

billerica50 said:


> I have a 92 318i with a manual transmission. Recently it started jumping out of 4th gear. A few months ago, I had tthe through out bearing and clutch replaced. i was wondering if a linkage adjustment could cause this? Is this more likely a worn synco or bent fork internal to the transmission. car has about 100k miles so i am surprised to be be having tthes problems. my last BMW wentt to 170K mile on original clutch and no transmission problems. Is the anything the dealer did that could contribute to this/


anyone know? i have the same problem but in first gear


----------

